# Probleme mit FritzBox 7270



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Hallo Forum,

Eins vorweg: Ich hab wenig Ahnung von Netzwerken 

Erst mal die Netzwerk Konfiguration:

Fritz Box 7270 mit Firmwareversion: 74.05.05 (Ist aber schon die siebte die wir ausprobiert haben und bei jeder dasselbe Problem)

3 Desktop Pcs
   -Zwei mit Dlan (Internet über Stromnetz )
   -Einer direkt an der Fritzbox

2 Notebooks
   -1 über Wlan
   -1 einer mal über Wlan mal über Dlan

2 Android Handy
   -beide über Wlan (Wie auch sonst^^)

3 Ipods
  -2xIpod 3G über Wlan
  -1xIpod 4G über Wlan

1 Ipad
   -Ipad 2 über Wlan

1 Netbook
   -Asus Eepc über Wlan mal über Dlan

1 PSAudio Vorverstärker/Audioserver
   -Hängt direkt an der Fritzbox

1x Blueray Player 
    -Über Dlan

Ich hoffe das war alles 


So und nun das Problem:

Manchmal haben wir (Also Familie ) extreme Performance Einbrüche bishin zu kompletten Netzzusammenbruch. Dann hat mein Vater mal in das FritzBox Konfigurations Menü geschaut. Und unter Wlan sind viele unbekannte Geräte drin gewesen. Aber nicht nach dem Muster:

Hackers Laptop 123 
IP Adresse: 192.999.99
Geschwindigkeit: xyz

Sondern nur eine Mac Adresse und sonst gar nichts. Unter Name steht dann eben die Mac Adresse und dass das Gerät nicht verbunden ist und sonst gar nichts. Nicht obs über Lan oder Wlan verbunden war, oder mit welcher Geschwindigkeit oder welche Ip Adresse sondern nur die Mac Adresse.

Gut dann hat mein Vater eben mal alle diese Geräte rausgelöscht und dann gings wieder gut. Dann kam irgendwann wieder die Performanceeinbrüche und dann waren wieder viele Geräte nach dem oben beschriebenen Muster drin. 
Wieder rausgelöscht. Und nach ner Zeit gings wieder los.

Gestern Abend um 21:30 Uhr hat er wieder alle rausgelöscht, und heute morgen waren wieder drei neue drin!

Gerade updatet er auf eine laborversion aber wir hatten schon vorher viele andere Versionen und die haben keine Abhilfe geschaffen. 
Ich hänge gleich noch ein Screen an (Wenn er die Geräte nicht schon rausgelöscht hat, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann).

Achso und der Fehler ist nicht auf irgendein neu hinzugekommenes Gerät zurückzuführen..
Wir nutzen die FritzBox auch zum telefonieren.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand weiß hier Rat!

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Jimini (19. November 2011)

Kannst du ausschließen, dass die unbekannten MAC-Adressen zu einem eurer Geräte gehören? Zur Not poste die hier mal, dann kann man wahrscheinlich den Hersteller des Geräts herausfinden. Ist das Problem reproduzierbar? Wie genau äußern sich die Performanceeinbrüche?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Nein leider nicht  

Durch das Update sind die leider rausgelöscht worden :/
Ich mach aber ein Foto wenn wieder welche da sind..

So sind gerade zwei neue da:

1: PC-00-13-CE-1D-1D-72
2: PC.48-BC-8B-51-16


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht
> 
> Durch das Update sind die leider rausgelöscht worden :/
> Ich mach aber ein Foto wenn wieder welche da sind..
> ...


Ich schätze,ihr habt zu viele geräte dran.Die fritzbox zeigt euch unter system die systemauslastung an.Da ist auch die prozessorauslastung mit bei.Danach solltest du mal schauen.
Die "ip-losen" geräte,die dir angezeigt werden,sind i.d.r. handy`s und ähnliche geräte.Deaktiviere bei denen also mal das wlan.Außerdem solltest du dein wlan per wpa2-verschlüsselung schützen.


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Wlan ist per Wpa 2 selbstverständlich geschützt 

das war aber schon als nur ein Ipod und sonst noch gar nichts (also Handys, Ipods oder Ipads) angemeldet war


----------



## Jimini (19. November 2011)

Ist es also nahezu egal, welche/r Client/s angemeldet ist/sind?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Inwiefern Clients? Also Geräte?

Ja über den tag sind eigentlich alle mal verbunden. Aber alle gleichzeitig eh nie 
Meistens laufen 1 Ipod, 2 Handys, PS Audio und 3 Pcs gleichzeitig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> das war aber schon als nur ein Ipod und sonst noch gar nichts (also Handys, Ipods oder Ipads) angemeldet war


 Aber die kabelgebundenen rechner waren noch dran,oder?
An deiner stelle würde ich warten,bis es wieder anfängt langsam zu werden und dann erstmal im menü der box schauen,was diese so macht.(prozessorlast,wlan,auslastung der inet-leitung unter "internet") Danach sollte es wenigstens einen anhaltspunkt geben.
Wenn nicht,trennst du gerät für gerät vom netz und beobachtest ob sich was tut.(bei handy`s am besten den akku ziehen) Es wäre schließlich nicht so gut,wenn irgendein gerät durch einen virus,trojaner o.ä. deine leitung+box zum glühen bringt.


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Genau das hat ich auch schon überlegt ob vieleicht irgendwo nen Bot oder sowas hängt.. 
Aber es kann nicht sein, das wenn Leute mit aktiviertem Wlan im Handy an unserem Haus vorbei gehen, das es dadurch passiert oder?
Die bräuchten doch den code?


----------



## Jimini (19. November 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es wäre schließlich nicht so gut,wenn irgendein gerät durch einen virus,trojaner o.ä. deine leitung+box zum glühen bringt.


Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn die FritzBox durch sowas in die Knie gehen würde, denn selbst wenn man die Internetverbindung zu 100% auslastet, sollte das LAN nach wie vor locker funktionieren. Dennoch kann es natürlich nicht schaden, auch in der Richtung zu "ermitteln".



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Genau das hat ich auch schon überlegt ob vieleicht irgendwo nen Bot oder sowas hängt..
> Aber es kann nicht sein, das wenn Leute mit aktiviertem Wlan im Handy an unserem Haus vorbei gehen, das es dadurch passiert oder?
> Die bräuchten doch den code?


 Richtig, es kann aber nicht schaden, mal testweise den Schlüssel zu ändern.
Was mir gerade noch einfällt: zeigt das Log der FritzBox irgendwelche hilfreichen Infos an?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Aber es kann nicht sein, das wenn Leute mit aktiviertem Wlan im Handy an unserem Haus vorbei gehen, das es dadurch passiert oder?
> Die bräuchten doch den code?


 Mir ging es nicht um fremde geräte,sondern um eure.Oder sind die gerätschaften alle dir und du weist 100%ig das mit denen alles i.o. ist? (auch handy`s sind streng genommen nur computer)


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2011)

Vielleicht ein doofer Vorschlag, aber manchmal sind die einfachsten Wege die besten:
Mal " Keine neuen WLAN-Netzwerkgeräte zulassen" aktiviert?


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein doofer Vorschlag, aber manchmal sind die einfachsten Wege die besten:
> Mal " Keine neuen WLAN-Netzwerkgeräte zulassen" aktiviert?


 
Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher obs am Wlan liegt. bei den Geräten steht nie wie sie sich angemeldet haben...


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2011)

Unterscheidet eure Box das nicht?
Bei unserer 7050 sieht das so aus:


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

ich hätte mir zum vergleichen schon lange mal die MAC Adressen der eigenen Geräte zusammen gesucht


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

doch die unterscheidet das schon. Bei den normalen Geräten steht:

Handy1 Wlan 65 Mbits
und so weiter.
Da steht aber eben nur Mac Adresse leer leer


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2011)

meine 7270 ist auch maximal drei tage durchgelaufen bevor sie sich aufgehängt hat.
wenn der filesharing client eingeschaltet war mindestens einmal am tag. 
die 7270 hat leider ein sehr stark ausgeprägtes temperaturproblem.
im systemmenü gibts auch irgendwo einen reiter mit der temperatur, da kannst du dir das anschaun wie sie langsam klettern anfängt.
mit vermindertert wlan leistung war das problem sehr viel besser.

meine lösung war dann das hier:
Fritzbox 7270 Temperaturproblem - Modding - Forum


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Das Problem ist ja nicht dsa sie sich aufhängt oder so.. Und Besonders heiß wird die auch nicht. Auch wenn die Performance schlecht wird. Sondern dann sind eben diese unbekannten Geräte da.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht das sie sich aufhängt oder so.. Und Besonders heiß wird die auch nicht. Auch wenn die Performance schlecht wird. Sondern dann sind eben diese unbekannten Geräte da.


 Ich sehe langsam das problem darin,das du dich zu sehr daran fest beißt! Du solltest davon erstmal abstand nehmen.
Wie bereits geschrieben habe,suche in dem,was dir die box an status-informationen liefern kann,erstmal nach annormalitäten.Außerdem mußt du erstmal deine hardware als fehlerquelle ausschließen.Wenn du das gemacht hast,kannst du dich um andere phänomene kümmern.
Wenn du natürlich fremzugriff verhindern willst,dann lösche die unbekannten einträge aus der wlan-liste der fritzbox und setze in den wlan-einstellungen den hacken bei "keine anderen wlan-geräte zulassen".Danach kann sich nix fremdes mehr anmelden.
Und nochwas zu den fremden einträgen:
Ich weiß nicht,wie das bei iphone,ipad und co ausschaut,aber android-geräte lassen sich von einem router keine ip zuweisen.Dementsprechend wird dir der router auch nur die mac-adresse des gerätes anzeigen und den verbindungstyp ggf. noch auf unbekannt setzen.


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> android-geräte lassen sich von einem router keine ip zuweisen.Dementsprechend wird dir der router auch nur die mac-adresse des gerätes anzeigen und den verbindungstyp ggf. noch auf unbekannt setzen.


 Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, sowohl mein HTC Desire Z als auch das Samsung Galaxy S meiner Freundin bekommen ihre interne IP-Adresse über den DHCP-Server zugewiesen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2011)

wenn ich bei meiner fritzbox in das funknetzmenü reinschaue sehe ich alle verbundenen geräte mit deren name.
wenn ich die geräte jetzt vom wlan trenne (ausschalte), bleiben die geräte in der tabelle stehen.
dabei verschwindet der name und es bleibt nur die mac-adresse stehen.
sobald sich das gerät wieder verbindet, wird auch der name wieder eingeblendet. 
(nochmal auf funknetzmenü klicken das die seite aktualisiert wird)

probier das mal aus, ich glaub das ist die lösung für dein verhalten.

und deine netzwerkabstürze sind meiner meinung nach ein temperaturproblem.


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

Also Temperatur Problem kanns eigentlich nicht sein.. 
Sie steht direkt hinter einem Lüfter und wird dadurch eigentlich ganz gut gekühlt. (nie mehr als handwarm.)

Wenns jetzt aber so ist das diese Mac Adressen nur Geräte sind die momentan nicht aktiv sind, wieso sind es dann über 20 Stück und die anderen (auch nicht verbundenen geräte) werden normal angezeigt? 
Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel ein Ipod nicht verbunden ist sthet da trotzdem noch der Name, wie er verbunden war und sowas..


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Richtig, es kann aber nicht schaden, mal testweise den Schlüssel zu ändern.
> Was mir gerade noch einfällt: zeigt das Log der FritzBox irgendwelche hilfreichen Infos an?


 
MfG Jimini


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

Oh hab ich überlesen sorry 
Also code werden wir jetzt mal änder. 
Wo findet man den Log?


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2011)

20 unbekannte geräte?
bei mehreren geräten war ich von 3-5 ausgegangen.

auf welchem bildschirm siehst du denn die geräte?
von der startseite mitte bei "netzwerk" ganz unten mit dem "mehr()" oder rechts beim menü unter "wlan"?


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

Nene das werden mit der Zeit immer mehr  
Am Anfang sind eben zwei oder so und dann irgendwann zwanzig und mehr. 
Und dann hängt sich eben auch das netz auf undalles. Vorher noch nicht.

Sehen direkt in der Navigation links auf "Wlan" und dann wird ne Geräteliste angezeigt.


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Oh hab ich überlesen sorry
> Also code werden wir jetzt mal änder.
> Wo findet man den Log?


 
Ich habe keine Fritzbox, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass es einen Menüpunkt namens "Ereignisse" gibt (evtl. muss man dazu erst die Expertenansicht aktivieren). 
Habt ihr mal den WPA2-Schlüssel geändert?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Fritzbox, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass es einen Menüpunkt namens "Ereignisse" gibt (evtl. muss man dazu erst die Expertenansicht aktivieren).
> Habt ihr mal den WPA2-Schlüssel geändert?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Okay ich schau gleich mal 
Ja haben wir eben gemacht..

Danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2011)

probier mal mit dem handy (oder sonstigem gerät was gerade rumliegt) was aus.
lösche den wlan key vom gerät und lass wlan ausgeschaltet.
 lösch den verbindungszustand in der fritzbox von dem gerät.
aktualisier die wlan seite und lass dann bei dem handy nach wlan-netze suchen.
aktualisier nochmal die wlan seite, steht dann dort jetzt ein neuer eintrag?


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

Also der Blick in die Ereignisse war schon mal sehr aufschlussreich. Dort steht oft. "WLAN gerät Anmeldung gescheitert: ungültiger WLAN Schlüssel und dann eine MAC Adresse. 
Und diese MAC Adressen tauchen auch bei den WLAN Geräten wieder auf.

Es gibt auch noch andere fehlermeldungen wie: 
"WLAN gerät antwortet nicht #0302" und dann auch eine MAC Adresse.
Diese tauchen dann aber anders im WLAN auf. Nämlich nicht nur die reine MAC Adresse sondern die wird einem gerät zugewiesen (allerdings.nur mobilen wie handys oder iPod.) Kann das sein dass diese fehlermeldung kommt wenn man zum Beispiel mit dem gerät das haus verlässt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, sowohl mein HTC Desire Z als auch das Samsung Galaxy S meiner Freundin bekommen ihre interne IP-Adresse über den DHCP-Server zugewiesen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Das huawei meines bruders wird nur mit mac-adresse angezeigt...


----------



## Crenshaw (20. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> probier mal mit dem handy (oder sonstigem gerät was gerade rumliegt) was aus.
> lösche den wlan key vom gerät und lass wlan ausgeschaltet.
> lösch den verbindungszustand in der fritzbox von dem gerät.
> aktualisier die wlan seite und lass dann bei dem handy nach wlan-netze suchen.
> aktualisier nochmal die wlan seite, steht dann dort jetzt ein neuer eintrag?


 
Haben wir gemacht. 
Nein da kam dann nur der eintrag von dem Handy selbst abernicht so ein "toter"


----------

